# The "Coronation" Mass - and Stich-Randall



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

By the grace of a friend, I listened yesterday morning to a performance of Mozart's Mass in C, K. 317 ("Coronation"). It is a transfer from Nonesuch LP H-71041. The Chorus of the Sarrebrueck Conservatory is directed by Herbert Schmolzi, and the Chamber Orchestra of the Sarre [sic] is conducted by Karl Ristenpart. The soloists are Teresa Stich-Randall, Bianca Maria Casani, Pietro Botazzo (who strangely has an Italian accent) and Georg Littasy.

The stereo sound is good, the engineering is good, everyone performs well - and Stich-Randall is in awesomely good voice; such purity and precision is a delight to the ear. Her part in the Agnus Dei is a thing of great beauty; I wish all of you could hear it.



I am told that this recording has made it to CD. It has been reissued as part of a 4 CD box set entitled "l'art de Teresa Stich-Randall", by Accord Universal in 2005. Dunno if that is still in print.


----------

